# Can I just omit the wheat germ?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I am trying to make sure the kids lunches are really healthy this year (got a bit lazy at the end of last year) so I am finding all sorts of health recipes. I want to make homemade granola bars for snacks and I found a recipe that looks great and that you make many variations with (like banana, pumpkin, apple cinnamon, etc) but it has 1/2 cup for wheat germ in the ingredients. 2 out of my 3 kids are gluten free so I don't want to add wheat germ. It also has 1 cup of flour listed but I'm planning to just substitute a gluten free flour for that. Can I just omit the wheat germ or do I need to replace it with something?


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

I would sub flax seeds


----------



## HopefullyMama (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not certain that you NEED to replace it with anything...but depending on what percentage that 1/2 cup takes up in the whole recipe, it might turn out a bit wet or not "crunch up" nicely. Maybe 1/2 cup of flax seeds? I usually add those to granola and cookies and the like.

Hope this helps!


----------



## HopefullyMama (Aug 17, 2010)

Hahaha, you beat me to it!


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Will flax seeds make it taste odd? My middle child is very picky.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I would substitute 1/2 cup of some other "flour" for the wheat germ: dry cream of rice cereal, rice bran, ground flax seeds, quinoa flakes (sold to make into cereal), crushed dry cereal or rice cakes, or more of whatever GF flour mixture you're using anyway.


----------

